# Is there a limit?



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I here alot of talk about adding weight and chains to the rear of garden tractors to add traction. I have wheel weights and ag tires on mine and feel that this is enough. I cringe when I hear about wheel weights and liquid and suitcase and chains all on one machine. doesn't something have to give, like the trans? When is enough?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

good point Ed, plus pulling a full trailer of gravel.. must put a strain on the tranny... 

Ive got 200 lbs of suitcase weights plus my 220 lbs... 

Ok to be honest, i dont know how much IS too much... i just wanted to get my 500th post in.. Watch out Jody here i come!!!!
turtle 


sj


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I get the same way. I have weights and thats about it on mine. I found that the suitcase weights weren't really needed, especially with my lard butt on the machine.

I wonder how a tranny will hold up. I know a few guys on here that have weights, washer fluid in their tires. It seems like a bit much in my opinion. Chains provide tons of traction for me.

I get nervous when I put a snowblower on the front and wheels weights on the back. I then sit on top of it. Thats at least 500-600lbs of weight that being hauled around by the tractor.

Seems alot for a tranny to handle, but maybe they can and we are underestimating them.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

If you put on the mfrs. suggested weight and you get traction, then it's enough. If your not getting traction you need to add more weight until you do. It's pretty much trial and error. As a rule your adding maybe a max of 150 lbs. on a weight bracket plus the weight of the operator. The weight of the operator is the big variable. It could be a 130 lb. woman or a 285 lb. man.
Plus when you load tires, not all that weight is bearing on the axles.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Tire weight*

If the weight is on or in the tires it puts no weight on the axles because the tires are holding the weight. Now the suitcase weights hanging off the tractor does put weight on the axles because you are adding weight to the tractor not the wheels. So ether way make sure your tires can support the weight.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Leolav, I think if you do have a blower on the front , then the suitcae weights are better because they offset all the weight on front by putting the extra weight as far back as possible..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The key is getting good traction. I would think with filled tires the weight is pressing at the bottom of the tire resulting in improved traction. Time will tell, I had chains and a weight platform last year, now were going to eliminate the chains and platform. Pete's the one that planted the seed, I can only hope it grows.:smiles:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Only reason I haven't put them on is that I weigh enough that having them on wouldn't really do much for performance and offsetting the front. It doesn't feel front heavy at all. Has nice balance and my traction is great. I think more weight would make the tractor not do anything really different. I may try it, but I can't see it making a big difference.


----------



## bwiswell (Sep 18, 2003)

On my LTX, I have the 44" bercomac blower on the front.

So, I have added ww fluid in the tires. I have also used a piece of threaded rod and nuts through the hitch hole and added 20lbs of old weights that were collecting dust in the basement (arm chair athletes don't work out quite as often).

With a slight incline to my gravel driveway, I have to have chains with the turf savers tires. Anything less, even with all the weight of the world on the back, the tires just slip.

I am still not convinced I have enough weight on their, even with my 200+ lbs.

BW


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *The key is getting good traction. I would think with filled tires the weight is pressing at the bottom of the tire resulting in improved traction. Time will tell, I had chains and a weight platform last year, now were going to eliminate the chains and platform. Pete's the one that planted the seed, I can only hope it grows.:smiles: *


I hope the fluid in the tires works out well for you. Be sure and let us know. Those tires are similar to mine and I've had good luck, although mine aren't filled with any fluid. I'd consider filling them though if it helps. I have places I can spin mine but I've never gotten stuck (YET). Since I got the Bobcat I'll probably use it for snow removal, IF it ever snows enough....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

If you have to add several hundred pounds to a light lawn tractor in order to get it to do what a heavier garden tractor can do, you are pushing the limits and asking for problems and should have bought bigger in the first place. I seen some guys add over 500 pounds in attached weights to old Deere 318s and 332 tractors, but those machines weigh around 1/2 ton to start with. Adding that to any light lawn tractor PLUS the weight of the snowblower/plow would I think cause problems and quickly. You can also haul a full ton of sand or stone in a little pick-up truck, but not many times. Size the machine to the job required to avoid the worry of is this the day it's gonna break?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Bad enough the tractor has to carry my lard around on it. That alone makes it a miracle that my tractor has lasted this long.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Yes there is a limit!*

This is not my tractor, but from another forum I hang out at. And it shows one way that too much weight is not a good thing!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

bontai Joe
What happen did he drive it in a pond.
Jody


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

looks like he was trying to snow blow a pond... bet he uses a shovel and broom now


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

He was blowing off the snow on the pond so the kids could skate. Made 11 passes with no problem and then the ice under him just let loose. There was a whole series of photos and you could see that the ice was a good 6" thick, but apparently not thick enough. Thank goodness that no one was hurt and the machine was safely pulled out with no damage. Just had to drain ALL the fluids and change ALL the filters and wash it down real good. That was a totally restored 140 H3 which in the condition it was in before the swim was worth a more than a few bucks.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I wonder if the carb is flooded!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I wonder if the carb is flooded!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


I would say its a little iced up.:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *He was blowing off the snow on the pond so the kids could skate. Made 11 passes with no problem and then the ice under him just let loose. There was a whole series of photos and you could see that the ice was a good 6" thick, but apparently not thick enough. Thank goodness that no one was hurt and the machine was safely pulled out with no damage. Just had to drain ALL the fluids and change ALL the filters and wash it down real good. That was a totally restored 140 H3 which in the condition it was in before the swim was worth a more than a few bucks. *



I thought that was a 140. A TANK!!! If JD stopped making GT todays, they should be prode to have made some of the best ones out there. the 110/112 for smaller jobs, and the 140, 318 for the bigger ones. AWSOME tractors, and this is from a Case guy. Glad all made it out OK.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea hes lucky he was near the bank and not in the middle of the pond. I don't think if it was me i would have not even try it. There is something about cold water and ice i don't like to swim in. I'm not in the polar bear club:smiles: :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:
Jody


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Loading the tires with extra weight*

What is everyone's opinion if I pop the bead on my rear tires and pour in WW fluid AND 25 or 50 pounds of lead shot? The shot should just slosh around inside right? Does anyone see something that would prevent it from working?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Loading the tires with extra weight*



> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *What is everyone's opinion if I pop the bead on my rear tires and pour in WW fluid AND 25 or 50 pounds of lead shot? The shot should just slosh around inside right? Does anyone see something that would prevent it from working? *


I don't see any reason that wouldn't work. Somebodys gotta try it, it may as well be you. Let us know how it works out.:smiles:


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

Sure it will work, as far as adding weight goes, but might wear the bead off the tire or valve stem after a while. I think just the washer fluid or anti freeze should do it. Although anti freeze is much heavier, not very good for the earth.


----------

